# GREAT deal on Marin Bayview Trail 24 inch



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

For anyone looking for a 24 inch bike.

I verified with Marin before ordering mine and they did make these orange ones for ING.

I ordered it on the 13th and it's already out for delivery this morning the 15th.

https://shop.ingdirect.com/Product_Details.asp?prodID=568&CatID=1
$175 with free shipping. It's $399 retail.

It's not a disc frame, but for the price, I'll just use an adapter.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a nice deal. Can you weigh it once you get it assembled and let us know? I've got a small 9-yr old I might pick one up for.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tubored said:


> Looks like a nice deal. Can you weigh it once you get it assembled and let us know? I've got a small 9-yr old I might pick one up for.


I'm sure it's right there with the Specialized and others. You really need to spend a lot more to get lighter, like the Scott.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Whoa that's an awesome deal. Not sure where they get the regular price of $249, but that's super cheap too compared to a Hotrock 24 A1FS. It'll be heavy, but not that big a deal. I wish this was available before I set forth on my current path, not that it will change the expenses much but might save a bit on the paint job.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm really thinking about jumping on this. When you receive yours, could you just verify that it has the same components as listed on the Marin site? The ING page says it's a 7-speed, and their listed regular price has me wondering if some corners were cut relative to the normal Bayview.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

It weighs in at 26-26.5 pounds with that heavy looking kickstand.

Here the thing, it comes with trigger shifter already, not top of the line or anything but still better than grip shifters.

Also, the chainstay is 3/4 of a inch shorter than the Specialized, so learning to wheelie and manual etc.. I feel will be easier

It's a hell of a deal at this price.

IAmHolland same here It's getting striped down and all the parts from my 26XS build are getting put on.

One warning the ISO Flow cranks have the chain rings riveted. I haven't had time to look in detail, had to take to a friends house to hide it. I'll look at it some more to see if you could send them in to get shorten.

Here are 2 pics, nice looking bike








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, I'll show them to the boy! Looks like a great deal! Are the ING graphics removable decals by chance?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tubored said:


> Thanks for the photos, I'll show them to the boy! Looks like a great deal! Are the ING graphics removable decals by chance?


Just depends, I didn't look real close, the ones on chain stay yes.

The one on the top tube I think is part of one Larger sticker, so depends if you want to take the whole thing off.

Honestly, small enough I'm not going to bother and I'm the type that usually does it right away.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I pulled the trigger and have one on the way! Thanks so much for posting this up and answering my questions. I'm really looking forward to getting my son out on the trails.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

DAMN!! I just started getting rims and a fork for my son's GF Tyro I bought off CL. I wish I saw this sooner.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Another nice little thing for a 24 inch bike- quick release on the wheels.


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this similar in size to the specialized hotrock 24? Also how much assembly was needed?


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey TwoTone,
Sorry for all the questions. Where did yours ship from? I'm wondering if mine will reach San Diego by next weekend. I haven't gotten a shipment notice yet.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

azlakerfan12 said:


> Is this similar in size to the specialized hotrock 24? Also how much assembly was needed?


You can go to both web sites and compare the geometry.

You need to put the handle bars, pedals and front wheel on.

It may need some shifter adjustment. I didn't bother trying since it's getting stripped down and a bunch of parts I have getting put on.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tubored said:


> Hey TwoTone,
> Sorry for all the questions. Where did yours ship from? I'm wondering if mine will reach San Diego by next weekend. I haven't gotten a shipment notice yet.


NJ hence why I got it so fast in MD. By the time I got the it's shipped email, it was out for delivery.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

I need to order one of these for my son. Thanks for the information.


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got one ordered. The little guys been bugging me for awhile now so I'm sure he's going to be excited.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome deal. Thanks so much! I've been looking for my boy for a while - and while none of the bikes at the hardrock / bayview level are everything that I'd want, this one looks like it has better hubs / BB and shifters than the specialized. My little guy will be stoked!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip -- awesome deal! Just ordered one for my son.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! At $175 it seems like a decent bargain, considering how bloated the price of kids bikes (that are insanely heavy) are these days. I may just have to order this NOW for my oldest son’s 8th birthday in December…

Thanks for sharing this info! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

My son is pumped up about it! Tried to rep ya TwoTone, but it says I need to rep others before I can rep you again.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like I missed out. Went to order it and it says it is out of stock. The search continues for a good deal on a kids bike.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

rockymtnrider said:


> Looks like I missed out. Went to order it and it says it is out of stock. The search continues for a good deal on a kids bike.


You might want to try again -- looks like it is working now.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

t135 said:


> Man, went to buy one and they are sold out.


I think their site is working now.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, went to buy one and they are sold out.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

Its working, just ordered one for my son.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah! Checked again and was able to order one. Thank you for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks TwoTone. I just ordered one for my daughter. At Christmas my wife had $130 left over for my daughters Christmas present budget and told me to find her a "real" bike. As excited as I was I couldn't find anything worthwhile new or used at that price and that money went to other gifts for her. I took my little girl to a mtb race over the weekend and checked out all the kids riding bikes. I started my search today and found this thread. End of story. Great deal. Bike ordered.


----------



## djenyap (Jul 13, 2006)

*email confirmation*

My girlfriend just tried ordering one of these bikes. Entered her credit card and shipping info during checkout but did not receive any sort of confirmation. She received as a page allowing her to update info and when she hit submit again she got a message that the order already went through or her shopping cart is empty. Did those of you who ordered these bikes receive some sort of confirmation with an order number? Thanks.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes. I got an email order confirmation within seconds of submitting my order.


----------



## djenyap (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks. I will let her know to contact ING Direct to follow up.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Just curious about INGDirect. They appear to be a bank of some type. Why do they sell bikes and a variety of other things? I remember a while back on the 29er forum a bunch of people were buying a 29er really cheap from them. If it weren't for that previous knowledge and the OP of this thread showing us pictures I would be skeptical. I placed my order last night and today looked at their website to see what else they had. After looking it left me scratching my head.


----------



## djenyap (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anyone happen to have a phone number to contact INGDirect? I can only find an email address and would prefer to speak to someone. We are just trying to figure out if our order went through or if we need to try again.


----------



## djenyap (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevermind. Order went through this time and confirmation email was received.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

djenyap said:


> Does anyone happen to have a phone number to contact INGDirect? I can only find an email address and would prefer to speak to someone. We are just trying to figure out if our order went through or if we need to try again.


The Shop
ING Direct
302.255.3353


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

here is the phone number that was on the order confirmation I recieved: 302/255-3353


----------



## djenyap (Jul 13, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> The Shop
> ING Direct
> 302.255.3353


Got it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

And for the benefit of anyone else who views this thread, I had the occasion to email them at shop(at)ingdirect.com, and they replied very quickly. So that is also an effective means to contact them.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I ordered one for my son on Saturday, and it arrived today. Granted, I'm in the next state over, but still pretty quick. I'll be putting it together later tonight.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

TwoTone, thanks for sharing this good find and for your replies on my thead. I pulled the trigger and ordered one for my son. I know you are custom building the Marin for your son, but are there any components on this bike you believe should be upgraded right out of the box? Since I saved some money, I can upgrade a few parts on the bike if necessary.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Anyone know the BCD size for this Marin Bayview Trail? I could not find it on Marin's website and I would like to get a Bash Guard for it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

RallyPunx said:


> TwoTone, thanks for sharing this good find and for your replies on my thead. I pulled the trigger and ordered one for my son. I know you are custom building the Marin for your son, but are there any components on this bike you believe should be upgraded right out of the box? Since I saved some money, I can upgrade a few parts on the bike if necessary.


I can't give you a really good answer. I put the bike together and took it over to a friends to hide.

All I can say is, I had these parts because I started with a 26 inch XS frame w/ 24 inch wheel build. So I already have a nice set of 24 inch disc wheels, BB7s and an XT drive train.

Would I have bought all that if I started with the Marin, for the price I'll admit I probably would have left it alone and saved up for a really nice 26er when he was ready.

Then again, I just bought an used Shred 2-0 for my daughter so she could have discs like the rest of the family, even though my sons 20 inch Marin would be perfectly fine as a hand me down.

I would wait on the bash guard. As I mentioned, the rings are riveted. I'm heading over to my friend house tomorrow to take a better look at the bike overall. I'm also looking for a bash-guard and possible getting the cranks shortened.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

I got my shipping confirmation email last night. Says I will have it Friday. Not bad for free shipping. I ordered it Monday night and live in TX. I would be interest in a bash gaurd to. If some of you figure out what works please update the thread.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

My daughters arrived yesterday and put it together today. I didn't get a purchase or shipping confirmation auto-email. I did email their customer service and get quick clear responses.

One thing though, daughter is getting toe drag on front tire. What would cause that on a 24" bike? Cranks too long?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I attempted to order one for my son earlier. Got through the whole shebang, so I thought. Entered in personal information, credit card number, etc., shipping, and then the next step said something about not being able to complete the request. Have been checking my email for a while. Still have not seen anything. I will try again though, I don’t like to give up on cool deals such as this.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I attempted to order one for my son earlier. Got through the whole shebang, so I thought. Entered in personal information, credit card number, etc., shipping, and then the next step said something about not being able to complete the request. Have been checking my email for a while. Still have not seen anything. I will try again though, I don't like to give up on cool deals such as this.


That happened to me twice, then I switched to a different credit card (the 1st one should have worked fine) and for some reason it worked then.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

BeginnerCycling said:


> That happened to me twice, then I switched to a different credit card (the 1st one should have worked fine) and for some reason it worked then.


Same thing happened to me .


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

How long are these taking to arrive from the ship date. I have a shipping confirmation from the 19th but the tracking info is t updating.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Purchased Sunday and delivered Wednesday this week. Two day UPS delivery


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

t135 said:


> My daughters arrived yesterday and put it together today. I didn't get a purchase or shipping confirmation auto-email. I did email their customer service and get quick clear responses.
> 
> One thing though, daughter is getting toe drag on front tire. What would cause that on a 24" bike? Cranks too long?


I'm taking a look at the cranks later today. If I can I will either have them shortened or buy a set from this guy
Truvativ IsoFlow 175mm MTB crankarms Shortened to 153mm

I think kids bikes are all coming with cranks that are too long. My son's 20 inch Marin has 140mm cranks. I will be getting the cranks on my daughters 20 inch shortened to 130mm and the cranks on my son's 24 down to 140mm


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

So 140 mm is the right size for a 24" bike to avoid toe drag?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

t135 said:


> So 140 mm is the right size for a 24" bike to avoid toe drag?


I go 10% of height - at the moment when outgrowing the bike. So I used 135mm on 20, and 145mm on the new 24". XS 26" will be with 160 or 155.

I got shortened Isoflows from the place mentioned and set them up 22-36-bashguard. Will probably use 24t granny when I move to 11-32 cassette (still 28t 7 speed there)


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

I think someone said this weighs around 26 lbs. How much does a comparably sized Specialized Hotrock weigh? My son currently rides a 20" Giant MTX and I was thinking about his next bike and this one seems quite a good deal.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, lots of great assistance here. Nice to get a decent bike set up for the daughter.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

*As light as the 24" Scott*



adinar said:


> I think someone said this weighs around 26 lbs. How much does a comparably sized Specialized Hotrock weigh? My son currently rides a 20" Giant MTX and I was thinking about his next bike and this one seems quite a good deal.


I don't know the weight of the Specialized Hotrock, but somebody in an earlier post suggested the Scott 24" bike may be lighter. According to the Scott site, the 24" hardtail kids Scale weighs 25.99lbs, which I am happy to call 26lbs.

I just ordered one of these Marins for my daughter who is outgrowing her MTX. I'm assuming it has the same components as the bikeshop version of the Marin Bayview. If so, it's a steal. If not, it's still a decent value, priced midway between the bike shop bikes and the heavy, low quality W-mart bikes.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Big Tiki said:


> I'm assuming it has the same components as the bikeshop version of the Marin Bayview. If so, it's a steal. If not, it's still a decent value, priced midway between the bike shop bikes and the heavy, low quality W-mart bikes.


I compared the pictures on this post with the regular Bayview Trail when I was at REI this morning and they look like the same components, so definitely a good deal. I got my shipping confirmation and it's supposed to arrive on Monday. I'll let you know for sure then.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Big Tiki said:


> I don't know the weight of the Specialized Hotrock, but somebody in an earlier post suggested the Scott 24" bike may be lighter. According to the Scott site, the 24" hardtail kids Scale weighs 25.99lbs, which I am happy to call 26lbs.
> 
> I just ordered one of these Marins for my daughter who is outgrowing her MTX. I'm assuming it has the same components as the bikeshop version of the Marin Bayview. If so, it's a steal. If not, it's still a decent value, priced midway between the bike shop bikes and the heavy, low quality W-mart bikes.


Stem, handlebars, seatpost, BB, chainrings are extremely heavy on Scott. Steel. Easy way to knock off a pound for not much expense if you shop around for bits.

Annoying part on my Scott was 26.8 seatpost. Found a Ritchey Pro in this diameter - could not use a better 27.2 I had around.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Also keep in mind the 26lbs I got was with that kickstand, not sure what it weighs, but I bet it's not light.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Kickstand*



TwoTone said:


> Also keep in mind the 26lbs I got was with that kickstand, not sure what it weighs, but I bet it's not light.


I thought the same thing until I pulled the kickstand off our 20" Giant. Didnt weigh it, but I guess it weighs less than 100g. It's some lightweight alloy, not the 2lb cast steel kickstand I was expecting. but it will be coming off our Bayview anyway. Hoping for delivery midweek.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

I got my daughter's today (ordered it Monday night and it came from NJ and I am in TX). Super nice bike. A total steal at $175. It would have been a great deal at $250. It's just a mini-me of my $2000 Salsa Mamasita (w/o disc brakes). Just a nicely made bike. My 7 year old daughter rode it but slightly too big for her but doable (just got off training wheels yesterday). I am sure by next week she will be riding it just fine. Nieghborhood kids love it. Nicest kids bike on the block and maybe on of the cheapest. I am pumped on this purchase. Thanks again TwoTone.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, just tried it again (about a minute prior to my having started typing this post) and it worked! Attempt #8 I believe, and finally it worked. I am happy, and my 7.5 year old surely will be happy when his birthday comes around December 1st!


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

Brazos said:


> I got my daughter's today (ordered it Monday night and it came from NJ and I am in TX). Super nice bike. A total steal at $175. It would have been a great deal at $250. It's just a mini-me of my $2000 Salsa Mamasita (w/o disc brakes). Just a nicely made bike. My 7 year old daughter rode it but slightly too big for her but doable (just got off training wheels yesterday). I am sure by next week she will be riding it just fine. Nieghborhood kids love it. Nicest kids bike on the block and maybe on of the cheapest. I am pumped on this purchase. Thanks again TwoTone.


Happy to hear the bike is nicely made. Can the decals be removed or are they below the clear coat?


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

The decals appear to be under the clear coat, but as two-tone said earlier, they're not too obvious on the actual bike.
I got my order on Thursday, and put it together that night. The brakes and the rear derailleur needed adjustment off the bat, and the wheels were slightly out of true where they had put the wheel reflectors in.
My son rode it around the street Saturday and we went for our first official MTB ride on Sunday morning before the rains hit. It was great. I'm so excited to have my son as a riding partner. He was pretty jazzed too. In fact, I've attached proof. Please don't mock my straight outa the '90s GT.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad everyone is liking them.

So much for my son having a 'rare' orange BayView


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

Man, I placed the order Friday and I can't wait for it to get here! How long did you guys have to wait to get a shipping confirmation? I can't wait to take my son out!


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I placed my order on a Thursday afternoon. The shipping notification came at 11pm the next evening.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

My son's bike just arrived. Not putting it together yet. His birthday is in 10 days. Did open the box and weighed the seat post compared to the carbon I had sitting around. Original seat post was 316 grams new carbon 174 grams.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

My son's bike arrived today. We both put it together and he rode it all the way until bedtime. The assembly and adjustments took only 20 minutes with my son doing most of the wrenching. Overall a great bike, specially for $175. 

I can confirm that the decals are under the clear coat. As stated earlier, they are not that big and you can easily put a new decal over that part if you want to. It actually has decals that say "save your money" inside the chainstay! My son didn't even notice the ING decals. 

My son is 52" tall with a 23" inseam and he had no problems riding it. Right now the seat is all the way down, but I plan on raising it a bit once he gets comfortable on the trails as his legs are a little tight on the pedal stroke. Right now he can stand over the bike and his feet are flat on the ground, but when he sits on the saddle, his heels are maybe 1/2" off the ground. I can take pics of him on the bike if anyone needs them for comparison. 

Again, thanks TwoTone for sharing this great find. My son and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Another bayview arrived at our place today. I'm very happy with it- for a kids bike I feel the components are pretty nice. The shifters are easy enough to work that it will really help my little guy's transition to gears. The kenda megabite clones were mounted backward- an easy fix. Super stoked for my boy's birthday and the unwrapping of his first mountain bike!

Thanks twotone for putting this deal out there. I had been groveling for a clapped out Craigslist spec hotrock. This is sweet.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger... It's a helluva deal considering I was looking at used Hotrock's for $150 and I'd have to drive 45-60 minutes to pick it up. This one delivered to my door at $175 makes me happier.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

how tall should your kid before you switch to 26 inch?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it depends on the bike stand over height and your kid's inseam. My oldest son (who I'm buying the bike for) has a 22" inseam. One of the Trek 26" Extra Small frames I inquired about had a 24" stand over height. Basically, he wouldn't be able to keep both feet on the ground while standing over the top tube. I don't think that would make for an enjoyable (or confident) ride.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, found this info:
24-inch Wheel Diameter
A bike with a 24-inch wheel diameter is appropriate for ages 9 and up. The inseam recommendation for this size is 24 to 28 inches. At 24 inches, these bikes can sport most of the same features found on an adult bicycle.

Read more: Bicycle Sizes For Kids | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

bob13bob said:


> how tall should your kid before you switch to 26 inch?


I have seen some of more radical setups (with drop stem etc.) around, especially with compact frames (like Jamis 12" I have seen), but I would think that XS frame with under 21" effective top tube could fit about after 145cm (hardtail, solid fork, ~1.8 tires, 50mm stem), 150cm with 80mm suspension front.

I got a full suspension 24" (Spark Jr), with an air shock - I think it will last longer and fit better than squeezing onto a small 26 hardtail. Could switch to S sized full suspension 26 after that.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Would someone be kind enough to confirm if this frame accepts a 27.2 seatpost?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Would someone be kind enough to confirm if this frame accepts a 27.2 seatpost?


That's what the web site states, but I can't confirm it. It is already an alloy one, so I'd think there are better places to loss some weight.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> That's what the web site states, but I can't confirm it. It is already an alloy one, so I'd think there are better places to loss some weight.


I was asking because I have a nice alloy 27.2 seatpost in the parts bin. Since you brought it up, what would you consider the "lowest hanging fruit" for shaving some weight off of the bike?


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

An earlier poster had compared the weight of the stock post to a proposed carbon upgrade. If I remember correctly, the difference was only .3lbs. - not much of a weight savings. It's fun to obsess about bike weight, but 26lbs for a kids' bike isn't bad, and I'm not sure it's worth the money or the potential compromise of durability to do much tinkering with a 24" bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I was asking because I have a nice alloy 27.2 seatpost in the parts bin. Since you brought it up, what would you consider the "lowest hanging fruit" for shaving some weight off of the bike?


I haven't taken it apart yet, but I would guess a nice Sinz BB would shave some weight. Tires/tubes I think would the easiest and most dramatic place to shave weight.

I haven't weighed the tires yet, but plan to when I move them over to my other wheels.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> I haven't taken it apart yet, but I would guess a nice Sinz BB would shave some weight. Tires/tubes I think would the easiest and most dramatic place to shave weight.
> 
> I haven't weighed the tires yet, but plan to when I move them over to my other wheels.


Typically stem and handlebars are atrociously heavy. And seatpost.

Performance wise - yes, tires. But some nice Mow Joe rear and Rocket Ron front are a $100+..


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> Typically stem and handlebars are atrociously heavy. And seatpost.
> 
> Performance wise - yes, tires. But some nice Mow Joe rear and Rocket Ron front are a $100+..


The fork is usually pretty heavy, but unless you want to go that route and spend much more money than the bike, I'd not worry about it. The fork on my son's HT that I am building costs more than the bike, after buying seals, fluid, and time rebuilding. Add to that using disc brakes since it's a 26" fork. Heck, painting my son's frame and buying the frame costs more than this bike....but it looks a heck of a lot better with a fancy schmancy 2 coat paintjob.  (just justification for myself for not finding out about this deal until it was too late).

In addition to Axe's list above, tires and tubes are normally of the heavier versions too. I wouldn't be surprised if the wire bead tires come in at 600+g each. Someone posted some CST tires that come in around 500g-550g each. I think they come in under $20 each.

You may also want to weigh the seat and possibly change it, if it's the super padded and heavy seats (500g comfort seats). It doesn't look like it is, but it wouldn't hurt to check.

Looking at the picture, it looks like the stem and handlebars are alloy. It's fortunately not the steel versions. They look to be heavier 6061 instead of 2014 or 7075 alloy. I'm not sure how much you can actually trim off with that, but a nice gram scale can give you an idea.

Losing the riser bar (not a bad idea for someone that barely fits) and going with a 2014 or 7075 flat bar cut to size should bring the handlebar weight to about 100g-120g or so. A lightweight stem, about 120g also. A cheap, lighterweight seapost can be had around 200g, especially if cut to size. More if you want to go carbon.

The bottom bracket is probably a 3-piece square taper coming in around 330g or so, which is normal weight. A lightweight bottom bracket will be approximately 200g-250g or so, depending on how much you want to spend.

After that, I would look at wheels and specifically getting rid of the freewheel setup. It's usually heavier than a cassette setup.

The last area I would look at is the crank, brakes and shifters/brake levers. The crank should be lightweight, even though it's riveted and all. I would replace the crank to get the rings or size that you want, but if it's just weight, I wouldn't bother. The shifters kinda suck, but I'm sure it's fine unless you step up. The separates will probably be a bit heavier than the combined unit (even though it's a crappy shifter) since it has more plastic than metal parts and a single clamp.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Axe said:


> Typically stem and handlebars are atrociously heavy. And seatpost.
> 
> Performance wise - yes, tires. But some nice Mow Joe rear and Rocket Ron front are a $100+..


Yea, but those are all already aluminum not steel, so it becomes, how much $$ to lose how many Grams?

If people can wait I'll be pulling it apart once my cranks come in. I can weigh the bars, stem, seat post etc.. to give you an idea if it worth replacing.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't see any obvious boat anchor parts when I tossed this thing together (before hiding it in the garage for the birthday). It appeared that it also has a cassette, not a freewheel. The seat post/ seat were reasonably light, and has already been said, the bars and stem are aluminum already. Unlike the hotrock, it also has QR axles. Kevlar bead tires and light tubes are what I would think of down the road, but for right now, this thing is way lighter than my boy's 16 inch mongoose bmx bike.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

snodrift said:


> It appeared that it also has a cassette, not a freewheel.


Scratch that... It's a shimano freewheel. Bad light and wishful thinking. I remember that being a problem a few times when I was younger, too.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

My son had been riding a 16" Mongoose BMX bike that weighted a ton, so this bike is super light compared to what he had. He keeps telling me how light this bike is. I'm not planning on making this bike any lighter. Instead I will put the money aside for his next bike, a 26", which will be more expensive and will need to be light.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I think several folks have said it now, and I'll agree: this bike is pretty light for a kids bike (much lighter than my son's last bike). In fact, when we hit the local singletrack last weekend my 7 year old son (a bit big for his age) did some unintended wheelies because it was so much lighter to handle than his last bike. We're just going to enjoy this awesome deal as-is for now.


----------



## tgh24 (Jun 1, 2010)

just pulled the trigger on one. back in stock!


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

Just received mine yesterday - wow, what a nice bike. Thanks OP for an incredible deal! My son helped me put it together and then took it for a quick spin even though it was 9pm. He loves it! Turns out his old bike (Giant MTX 225) is a 24" (although I swear it was a 20" when I measured it & it has a sticker saying it's a 20"), but this one is much nicer. Plus his old one was fully rigid and this one has a front shock + better drivetrain. I think he'll definitely enjoy mtn biking more now. 

And he's pleased that we have almost matching looking bikes - my cobia is a gray/burnt orange. 

Hoping to get him out on the trails with me this weekend! Thanks again.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Man, if only ING was giving me a commission for helping them unload these :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Man, if only ING was giving me a commission for helping them unload these :thumbsup:


right?:yesnod:
Just went down to my local specialized dealer and the 24" hotrock is $449. :eekster:
That makes me feel better about my custom 24" bike. 
This thread makes me feel worse about it but life just is...


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

alex_sdca said:


> That makes me feel better about my custom 24" bike.
> This thread makes me feel worse about it but life just is...


+1

When ING starts to sell the Mojo HD, I'm all over that!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the link. just ordered one for my daughter. shipping to canada is free as well which was a welcome surprise


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> right?:yesnod:
> Just went down to my local specialized dealer and the 24" hotrock is $449. :eekster:
> That makes me feel better about my custom 24" bike.
> This thread makes me feel worse about it but life just is...


Well if it makes you feel better, I already had my parts for my custom XS26 with 24 inch wheels, so I bough this for the frame, stem,handle bars seat and seat post.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

It's a great bike at a super deal. If you are looking for a 24" bike then you are a fool for skipping on this deal. I do have some minor questions for for those who have purchased this bike like I have. Today I got around to opening the clear, plastic bag with the reflectors. Since this is my kid on the bike I oppted to go ahead and install these as she will mainly be riding in the driveway and the street in front of my house. Just don't trust a 7 year old to look both ways yet. Now the questions. In the bag are 3 black rubber cable gaurd type things. They are about 1-1/4" long and have Marin molded into them. I have no clue as to what they are for. Though they appear to be used to slip in a cable to keep it from slapping against the frame the hole/slot is too big. In the bag there are also to small black s-hooks. What are those for? Last question is when I first put the bike togather I squeeezed the front bake to slide the cable stop into the slot. When I did a black cable clamp w/ a sliver screw went flying out. Did not see where is came from (other than the area of the front brake) and have not found a place where it might have come from. If all the parts in question above had not came with the bike I would never know the difference as the bike seems complete and works perfect as is. Just curious/\.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't figured out what the little rubber tube things or the metal s-hooks are, but I had the same ejecting cable clamp experience as you. That is the clamp for a disc brake cable- mounts on the left form leg behind the v-brake.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks snodrift. I see where it goes now. I'll just leave it off as I don't plan to put disc brakes on this. The brakes on there now stop great. All the kids are leaving skid marks all over my driveway as it is. 

On another note there seems to be a lot of questions in regards to weight. My guess the easiest way to get weight off would be the wheels/tires. It comes with Alex Y2000 rims with really heavy gauge spokes. I looked up the rim on the Alex website but could not find a weight. They are listed as BMX/Freestyle rims. Nothing else stands out to me as paticuarly heavy. It's an aluminum frame with alloy components. I don't see any steel other than the square end bottom bracket.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

The tires weighed in at 645 grams and 626 grams. The front wheel was 850 grams and the rear is
1402 grams with the freewheel on. Tubes 157 grams. And the kickstand is 177 grams. Pedals are 340 grams for the pair. I couldn't get my carbon seat post to tighten up enough. Its the correct size but no matter how tight I clamped it I could crab the seat and twist it. So I just put the stock one on and it works fine.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

rockymtnrider said:


> The tires weighed in at 645 grams and 626 grams.


Mow Joe's - 425g. A pound or tires right there. Probably the most useful upgrade.

I have ordered Rocket Ron 2.1 for the front. Will keep MJ in the rear.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

UPS delivered mine today. Still in the box, I need to wait until my boys are in bed before I can open up the box and inspect it… and then the waiting game begins… oldest son’s birthday is December 1st…


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

*a few questions*

wondering if this is a good choice for my 11 year old son. any help with the following appreciated.
1. somebody mentioned there is free shipping to Canada -- can anyone confirm this? has anyone from Canada bought and received this yet? If so, what was total all-in cost?
2. how does this bike compare specifically to Specialized Hotrock 24" (A1 FSR) in terms of components, quality build, etc.?
3. what would be desired immediate upgrades (if any) and associated costs?


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

weekendthrasher said:


> wondering if this is a good choice for my 11 year old son. any help with the following appreciated.
> 1. somebody mentioned there is free shipping to Canada -- can anyone confirm this? has anyone from Canada bought and received this yet? If so, what was total all-in cost?
> 2. how does this bike compare specifically to Specialized Hotrock 24" (A1 FSR) in terms of components, quality build, etc.?
> 3. what would be desired immediate upgrades (if any) and associated costs?


WeekendThrasher, I don't know your son, but assuming he likes to ride bikes, and assuming he is typical in size for an 11 year old boy, YES, this Marin Bayview Trail is an excellent choice for him.

It compares very favorably to the Specialized Hotrock 24", and doubly so when you factor in the price difference between these bikes. Unless your son is going to be racing this bike, I can't see any reason to upgrade any parts before they break. That said, I intend to add a bottle cage and a derailleur guard, and I may remove the kickstand. If you're looking to lighten the bike by a pound or two, the posts above offer a roadmap. Otherwise, the bike is very rideable as-is, and is one of the nicest 24" bikes I have seen.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

*Frame size?*

I apologize if this was already disclosed somewhere, but in trying to compare this to the Spec Hotrock need to know the frame size the Marin comes in. The Spec Hotrock comes in 11" and 13" frames -- I need 13" for my 11 yr old. What is the comparable frame size of the Marin?


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

weekendthrasher said:


> I apologize if this was already disclosed somewhere, but in trying to compare this to the Spec Hotrock need to know the frame size the Marin comes in. The Spec Hotrock comes in 11" and 13" frames -- I need 13" for my 11 yr old. What is the comparable frame size of the Marin?


It is a 13" frame.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

weekendthrasher said:


> I apologize if this was already disclosed somewhere, but in trying to compare this to the Spec Hotrock need to know the frame size the Marin comes in. The Spec Hotrock comes in 11" and 13" frames -- I need 13" for my 11 yr old. What is the comparable frame size of the Marin?


Don't compare a frame size number, it's useless. Just like an adult bike look at the geo. This might help










The Effective top tube on the Marin is smaller than the 11.5 Specialized.

I will say if you son is ready for the 13 Inch specialized, you may want to look at the 26 inch XS builds on here. The 2008 Rockhopper Frame I have is not much bigger.
You could throw some 24 inch wheels on there for now, then it's ready for 26 inch wheels when he is.

The only reason I bought this bike was because my son did grow enough over the winter.

Specialized:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Hotrock A1 FS 24 Boys

Marin:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Hotrock A1 FS 24 Boys


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I just wanted to share an update. I ordered one last Tuesday and this morning I received the shipping notice (shipped via UPS) and should be here on Thursday.

Seemed to take them awhile to get this one shipped. Maybe due to the influx of orders.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine too is destined to arrive on Thursday.


----------



## guaps (Mar 17, 2009)

I was going shopping today at lunch to pick up a bike for my 8 year old and found this thread. This is probably obvious, but if I don't see the bike on that link, does that means I'm too late? Are they sold out for good or just until they restock?

My kids birthday is April 16th, so I need to do this soon if it's going to arrive in time...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So I received my shortened Iso-Flows yesterday. I'm pretty sure I screwed up on the bashring. Saw it on EBAY and the auction was ending so I just went ahead and bid. It's a 36 tooth bashring and I have a 32 large ring, so I don't think the FD will work. Oh well live and learn. Looks good though.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

guaps said:


> I was going shopping today at lunch to pick up a bike for my 8 year old and found this thread. This is probably obvious, but if I don't see the bike on that link, does that means I'm too late? Are they sold out for good or just until they restock?
> 
> My kids birthday is April 16th, so I need to do this soon if it's going to arrive in time...


looks like it's over. no idea if they will get more stock. i think you'd have to call them to find out.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

guaps said:


> I was going shopping today at lunch to pick up a bike for my 8 year old and found this thread. This is probably obvious, but if I don't see the bike on that link, does that means I'm too late? Are they sold out for good or just until they restock?
> 
> My kids birthday is April 16th, so I need to do this soon if it's going to arrive in time...


I just tried the link again and it did not work. I'm guessing the deal isn't available any longer...

Couldn't hurt to check it again in the next day or two. Just save your receipt on the bike you buy locally.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

TwoTone, you should be OK, many bashguards such as the Blackspire Ring God go to 36 and they don't offer a 32T. I say that since I put one of those on my sons with the same shortened cranks and the derailleur will work. Most derailluers go to a 44t top ring.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

RSabarese said:


> TwoTone, you should be OK, many bashguards such as the Blackspire Ring God go to 36 and they don't offer a 32T. I say that since I put one of those on my sons with the same shortened cranks and the derailleur will work. Most derailluers go to a 44t top ring.


Thanks, I was worried the bash guard would interfere with the FD. I've never added a bashguard before So I thought if it was too tall the FD would hit it.

How is your son and you liking these cranks? I went ahead and bought a TruVativ 32 alloy ring, so it would have nicer ramps. Hoping that will help the up shifts.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

They're great for him, he's been using them since I gave it to him in August. I left the steel rings on the inner and middle but it has shift ramps and he has no issue with the gears. 90% of the trail time he is in the lower ring, but if we ride the street, he is in the middle.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

RSabarese said:


> it has shift ramps and he has no issue with the gears


I think it shifts well too. No problems here.


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> So I received my shortened Iso-Flows yesterday. I'm pretty sure I screwed up on the bashring. Saw it on EBAY and the auction was ending so I just went ahead and bid. It's a 36 tooth bashring and I have a 32 large ring, so I don't think the FD will work. Oh well live and learn. Looks good though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of putting some sinz cranks on, but I hadn't seen the shortened isoflows before. That is cool.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Goatkeeper said:


> I was thinking of putting some sinz cranks on, but I hadn't seen the shortened isoflows before. That is cool.


A few people on here have his cranks on their kids bikes.
Truvativ IsoFlow 175mm MTB crankarms Shortened to 153mm

I have a Shred 2-0 that I bought my daughter. It came with 150mm cranks on a 20 inch bike- really too big, he also shortened the stock cranks to 130mm for her bike.

Does a really nice clean job, I highly recommend him.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Coolness! I just remembered I have many various bits of orange anodised stuff to put on my boy’s bike!  Headset spacers, etc. Surely he’ll be as stoked as I am. :thumbsup: I will most likely be getting a bit custom with his bike in terms of upgrading the stock components just a tad.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got a call from my wife asking "why do i have a boys mountain bike here?"

Ahem, looks like I forgot to tell her I bought the bike (cough cough ) Anyway, it turned up. Can't wait to get home and build it up now, even though my son will be too small for another year. For now he's riding a Craigslist 20" Hotrock. 

My daughter might like it though. She's riding a 6 year old 24" Specialized Hotrock right now, but it only has a 1x7 set up. She could take this bike for when we go and venture on more hilly terrain - get her used to a 3x7 drivetrain.

Can't wait!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

kerryn said:


> She could take this bike for when we go and venture on more hilly terrain - get her used to a 3x7 drivetrain.


Make it 2x7 with a bashguard. Getting caught on a big ring in a fall is not fun.

BBG bashguard will do well - assuming that crank is not a single cluster riveted together.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Axe said:


> Make it 2x7 with a bashguard. Getting caught on a big ring in a fall is not fun.
> 
> BBG bashguard will do well - *assuming that crank is not a single cluster riveted togethe*r.


Unfortunately it is, another reason I bought the Shorten Iso-Flows


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Axe said:


> Make it 2x7 with a bashguard. Getting caught on a big ring in a fall is not fun.
> 
> BBG bashguard will do well - assuming that crank is not a single cluster riveted together.


I'd really like to do this on my son's bike. It looks like the middle ring is the "main" gear to which the granny and big rings are riveted. I'd love to figure a work around to this though.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Unfortunately it is, another reason I bought the Shorten Iso-Flows


Same here for the Spark JR. I did set it up as 22-36-bash, planning for 11-34 cassette once I get a new rear wheel laced up.

Probably should do 24-34, I have a ramped and pinned 34t ring somewhere.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

snodrift said:


> I'd really like to do this on my son's bike. It looks like the middle ring is the "main" gear to which the granny and big rings are riveted. I'd love to figure a work around to this though.


Or one can just grind down teeth on the big ring.. That would be a workout though..

I have seen pictures of wounds from the big ring. I would not want my kids to have scars like that...


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Axe said:


> Or one can just grind down teeth on the big ring.. That would be a workout though..
> 
> I have seen pictures of wounds from the big ring. I would not want my kids to have scars like that...


I ride on platform pedals with grippy (and scary) pins; therefore, I use veggie shin guards for protection. They also protect my lower legs from the big ring. Since kids like to emulate parents, my son wants to use shin guards too. If I can find some shin guards that fit him, I will not go through the expense of buying a new crank. He's happy and I'm happy - no nasty cuts and scars!! If I can't find any shin guards that fit him, I will have to come up with a solution on the big ring, as I hate to spend as much as the bike itself on a new crank.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

RallyPunx said:


> They also protect my lower legs from the big ring. Since kids like to emulate parents, my son wants to use shin guards too.


Many injuries posted around here had been to the side and back of once leg. Bike lands on top of you after a fall.

Nice thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/calf-meet-chainring-641287.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...d1281764453-calf-meet-chainring-chainring.jpg

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...-calf-meet-chainring-868888201_0889bb287a.jpg


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I built up the bike I got today. Here's some pictures.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A couple of comments after looking at the bike. Overall it is quite nice for the money.

The two things I notice is that the stem is very angled. I would like a flatter, shorter stem and about 3/4 inch cut from the steerer length to lower the front end. The other point is that the forks are crap. They barely move even with the preload totally unwound. Putting my full weight (170lbs) on them I get about 30mm of travel. A small boy is not going to get anything. These are worse than rigid.

My daughter has RST forks on her 24" Hotrock and those things in comparison are as plush as a feather pillow. The bike is way too big for my son right now (but I knew that) but I thought my daughter could use it for more serious trails (with the 3x7 set up) but now I am not so sure.

The fork is the one black mark against this bike that I can see.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Though it appears,the deal is over it was $175 OTD price. It's a great bike, If the fork i'snt perfect the bike is still a steal at $175. When we were kids there shock type forks didn't exist and we made it just fine. I believe if you read the info included with the bike (for the fork) it says if you want to change the fork performance there are options which I assume are different springs.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

While not an air fork with adjustability, I am finding that the fork is breaking in nicely. Started out stiff and difficult to compress, but after a few rides under the kid and some beating on by me in the yard (190lbs), I see it taking the edge off med & large bumps under my 60lb boy. If there is an option for a lighter spring, I'll go for it, but as said above, this thing is better than my original RS Judy back in the early 90s.


----------



## fsugrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Has it been confirmed that this deal is over? I very much hope it isn't as I just happened across this thread today while researching the Bayview for my twin daughters and would love to catch a break since I am looking at buying two!


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

snodrift said:


> I'd really like to do this on my son's bike. It looks like the middle ring is the "main" gear to which the granny and big rings are riveted. I'd love to figure a work around to this though.


So... what are the possible solutions to putting on a bash ring or something to hide those teeth on the big ring? I haven't taken the bike out of the box yet to inspect, but plan on assembling it soon.

A better question is, what size are the crank-arms? A cheap Shimano crank with integrated bash-guard should be available...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Vitamin G said:


> So... what are the possible solutions to putting on a bash ring or something to hide those teeth on the big ring? I haven't taken the bike out of the box yet to inspect, but plan on assembling it soon.


The big ring is riveted to the middle ring. The inner and middle appear to be attached to the crank.

It looks like a brave soul could drill out the rivets if the big ring without affecting performance on the middle and inner rings. Whether you could then find a bash guard to fit the drilled out rivets is another matter; but it looks doable.

I'll look at it more tomorrow...


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Vitamin G said:


> So... what are the possible solutions to putting on a bash ring or something to hide those teeth on the big ring? I haven't taken the bike out of the box yet to inspect, but plan on assembling it soon.
> 
> A better question is, what size are the crank-arms? A cheap Shimano crank with integrated bash-guard should be available...


When I googled the crank model #, an SRAM page came up which showed a version with a chainring "guard" that looked as though it clipped to a set of holes preexisting on the ring?

The outer rivets are 104bcd, so there may be the possibility of tacking a bash guard on there. Oh, and the arms are 165s.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

snodrift said:


> When I googled the crank model #, an SRAM page came up which showed a version with a chainring "guard" that looked as though it clipped to a set of holes preexisting on the ring?
> 
> The outer rivets are 104bcd, so there may be the possibility of tacking a bash guard on there.* Oh, and the arms are 165s*.


Which is why I just went ahead and bought the shorten ones. It amazes me that ALL these high companies spec these bikes with cranks they know are too long for the kids riding them.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep. And for both of these reasons I'm thinking of having a set of truvative stylo cranks I have laying around shortened / bashguarded.


----------



## mad_scientist_04 (May 31, 2010)

Sent an e-mail out to [email protected] to see if they would be getting additional bikes in. Will update upon reply.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

My son is really enjoying his new bike. He is still getting used to it so no dirt rides yet. Mostly circles in our court. He is getting better with the hand brakes, shifting a little and standing on the pedals and getting his weight back. I can't wait for him to hit some trails with me.


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Which is why I just went ahead and bought the shorten ones. It amazes me that ALL these high companies spec these bikes with cranks they know are too long for the kids riding them.


Trek at least has short cranks on their 24" wheel bikes. The cranks actually have 2 positions for pedals. But, it was quite a bit more than this Marin bargin.

For now, my kid will fit the cranks fine, he's 4' 9" tall, this bike is probably going to fit him just one year. His younger brothers though might need some shorter cranks when they inherit this bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Vitamin G said:


> Trek at least has short cranks on their 24" wheel bikes. The cranks actually have 2 positions for pedals. But, it was quite a bit more than this Marin bargin.
> 
> For now, my kid will fit the cranks fine, he's 4' 9" tall, this bike is probably going to fit him just one year. His younger brothers though might need some shorter cranks when they inherit this bike.


Yea but those cranks are terrible if you plan on taking you child on any actual trails. Would you ride a crank with another 40mm of crank arm below the pedal. They'd be hitting all kinds of stuff.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

If someone comes up with a solution to put a bash guard without buying new cranks, please update the thread. 

In case anyone is interested, the SixSixOne Youth Veggie shin guards wrap around the entire leg and are breathable. They protect the entire lower leg. In addition, they are no longer made and most places have them on sale or closeout. I found them locally for $14.00.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

RallyPunx said:


> If someone comes up with a solution to put a bash guard without buying new cranks, please update the thread.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the SixSixOne Youth Veggie shin guards wrap around the entire leg and are breathable. They protect the entire lower leg. In addition, they are no longer made and most places have them on sale or closeout. I found them locally for $14.00.


Were at? Cheapest I can find is 35 shipped


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

geek81 said:


> Were at? Cheapest I can find is 35 shipped


CS West Bikes dot com, but I just did a search on their website and the youth size are not coming up anymore. Maybe they sold out. You can always give them a call and check.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

mine showed up this afternoon. pretty happy with it. daughter took it for a short spin tonight. she loves it.


----------



## mikebike357 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cambriabike.com has the Veggie shin guards in Youth size for $24.99 + $7shipping


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

mikebike357 said:


> Cambriabike.com has the Veggie shin guards in Youth size for $24.99 + $7shipping


:thumbsup:Thanks!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone figure out if it's possible to replace the big ring with a bash guard on the stock crank? We've been loving the bike, and the crank length seems to work fine for my son, but I do think a bash guard might be nice.

P.S.: Also love to see or hear about any other modifications y'all have done to the bike.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Anyone figure out if it's possible to replace the big ring with a bash guard on the stock crank? We've been loving the bike, and the crank length seems to work fine for my son, but I do think a bash guard might be nice.


I had a similar crank type on Spark JR, and ended up ordering shortened Isoflows and Sinz BB. Found not easy/cheap way to modify the existing ones.

But in this case, with rings and bashguard added it pretty much doubles the price of the bike. :sad:


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone experimented with the stock chainrings yet. I would like to put a bash guard, but the big ring is riveted and I don't have the mechanical knowledge to experiment yet. I'm new to mountain biking myself.


----------



## craignish (Jun 6, 2017)

If you still have this bike, please reply to [email protected]. I'm desperately looking for an orange bike for my son because it's his favorite color. If you're interested in selling this bike in the next year or two, I'm your buyer. Thanks.


----------

